# freezing capped honey frames



## gmick (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, I want to protect a bunch of supers in my deep freeze for 72 hours prior to "extraction day". Any concerns? Does it crystallize the honey in the frame from the cold temperature? Any quality problems? How should I return to room temp for extraction day without lots of condensation as they equilibrate?
We are in hot and humid Alabama.
thanks, Gail


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Easiest way to have the honey at room temp without condensation is DON'T FREEZE IT. You'd have to leave it out as long as you would if you took it off and extracted it as soon as possible.

If you take it off and extract it, you don't have to protect it. How much freezer space do you have anyway?


----------



## gmick (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you. We can only set up for extraction on one day as it is an all day operation for us. . One third of our hives are off site so I had hoped to rob them 3 days before (half day off) to leave the remainder and extraction for Saturday (off work) I have a functioning deep freeze that can hold 6-7 supers, but I won't Use it if it compromises the honey. Plan "B" is to take all 30 plus supers off on Friday, let them sit overnight and spin them Saturday. Given our person power resources it is impossible to rob everything and extract In one full day. 
Thanks again!



sqkcrk said:


> Easiest way to have the honey at room temp without condensation is DON'T FREEZE IT. You'd have to leave it out as long as you would if you took it off and extracted it as soon as possible.
> 
> If you take it off and extract it, you don't have to protect it. How much freezer space do you have anyway?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't see how you'd gain anything by freezing the combs. But I do have limited imagination.


----------



## gmick (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, your suggestions make sense. I did not think about the time to re-acclimate for extracting. Plan "b" is
looking better. thanks. gail



sqkcrk said:


> I don't see how you'd gain anything by freezing the combs. But I do have limited imagination.


----------

